# IBS-c and antibiotics



## Simone86 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have IBS-c and have recently started a course of antibiotics (trimethoprim) for a UTI. The last time that I took these antibiotics they had the amazing effect of helping me 'go' ... I was pleasantly surprised. This time around though, they seem to have had the opposite effect and are making the constipation problems I have a lot worse.

Any ideas about why this might be? And how I might be able to get through the course without feeling like the worlds most bloated whale?

Thanks!


----------



## Dreamcatcher32 (Nov 12, 2013)

If antibiotics give you GI symptoms, stop them immediately. Never ever continue. They are extremely dangerous and doctors throw them around like candy. They caused all of my GI issues and I have spent thousands trying to find a solution.

There are herbal antibiotics like goldenseal, olive leaf, garlic extract, grape seed extract, olive leaf etc. Try these in combination as a first line of treatment before antibiotics.

Also, if you seem to 'feel better' with less bloating and are able to 'go' better with antibiotics, that's a sign of SIBO - which 75% of those with IBS have.


----------



## ibsgirl40 (Feb 15, 2015)

Oh my goodness this happened to me too!! My IBS was under control (with heafty doses of Triphala and some Chinese hebs...but still) until I had to go on two courses of antibiotics. Courtesy of my youngest I got bronchitis and then two months later strep. I had to take 2 zpaks. After two days on the first one I was completely backed up and even huge doses of senna (which normally would cause waterworks) weren't working - I stopped the antibiotic but the damage was done. The second zpack I felt I didn't have a choice because I had strep and well....constipation is still better than having a heart valve replaced! I am such a mess and can't claw my way back to where I was. Next time I have something more minor like a sinus infection I will try the herbal antibiotics. Dreamcatcher is there anything you found to reverse this??? I tried massive doses of RX strength probiotics but if anything it makes it worse.


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

Antibiotics throw off the flora in your digestive tract, sometimes destroying it completely. A lot of people recommend you take a probiotic with each dose of antibiotic you take. When in doubt, sulfur drugs work great for UTI's as well and don't destroy your GI tract. A couple of people know my story with cipro and keflex for a supposed kidney infection, and it gave me colitis before shutting down my entire GI system and then my stomach, leaving me with a bout of gastroparesis that left me in the hospital for a week and I had to go through the process of restretching my stomach afterwards and I would never, ever, go through that experience again if I could help it. Word to the wise: wipe front to back and drink cystex cranberry extract in your drinks to help ward off any UTI's that may occur.


----------



## Simone86 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks all - I stopped taking the antibiotics ... Dreamcatcher32 and ibsgirl40 your experiences scared me! I had to take a laxative last night (senna) and it didn't work as well is it *usually* does ... so I'm assuming the antibiotics have stuffed things up a bit. I went to the chemist this morning and got some cranberry extract for the UTI and threw away the antibiotics. I only took one days worth of them, so hopefully things will return to 'normal' soon!

Thanks again!


----------



## Pinskers (May 16, 2013)

I will say the cranberry extract won't cure your UTI, but it'll help future infections. I'd go back to your doc and request an alternate non-broad spectrum antibiotic drug instead.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i agree with everything Pinksters said.

i've read that, too, about the cranberry extract and that's been my own personal experience with it as well. like she said, it won't cure the UTI but it can help prevent future infections.

i've tried different things but i have never been able to knock a UTI out without antibiotics. just my own personal experience. i do not particularly like taking them of course and yes, there are some that i find aggravate my constipation, but then i just ask the doc for a different one.

good luck with everything, Simone. hope you feel better soon. take care.


----------

